# Disabling some keyboard keys and LEDs; 802.11ac+BT network cards from Intel



## sbaig14 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I used to use FreeBSD quite regularly about 9 years ago, then I switched to OS X for college, and now I'm back on FreeBSD for doctoral studies--makes for a great no non-sense workstation. All's well (like 95%) and I was able to jump right back in after almost a decade away.

On my new build, I'm using a Corsair Strafe RGB mechanical keyboard. The keyboard works fine--a fix was integrated into FreeBSD about a year ago to allow the keyboard to run in "BIOS mode" perpetually so that it could work with FreeBSD. The consequence of that is that the scroll lock LED is perpetually blink to let the user know that it's in "BIOS mode" (i.e., some sort of compatibility mode). Is there a way that I can disable that LED from the OS-side so that the blinking goes away?

To avoid creating another thread, here's a second question. I'm running FreeBSD 11.1 right now. The machine has a Ryzen processor on this motherboard. The motherboard has an Dual-Band 802.11ac+BT module that I want to setup (lan works fine). On FreeBSD 11.1, the device isn't detected. I'm wondering if there are newer WiFi chipsets supported in FreeBSD 12-Current. I couldn't find a set of hardware notes. If anyone could point me in the right direction ,then I'd greatly appreciate it.

Cheers!


----------

